# Help identify this D. pumilio female



## Joe Baginski (Dec 21, 2004)

This girl has produced for me in the past, but the male died recently. I bought them as "Chirque" a couple of years ago during all the imports, but I've had some discussion with people which has brought up the possibility that she is not what I once thought. Help me identify her please.

Also...she needs a boyfriend.

Thanks.

Here are links to images. I've yet to learn how to just post the pics...

http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/d ... pos=-14460

And another...

http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/d ... 0813&pos=0


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

ahhhh Joe - I just finished editing your IMG tags so that it would work - and you edited my edits


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks Melis -

Do you have a belly shot Joe - from the side, it looks like she has a blue/gray belly.


----------



## Joe Baginski (Dec 21, 2004)

*I'm an idiot...*

Thanks for doing that. Now can you teach me to do it myself???

I'm usually good at techy stuff.

Joe


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Right click on the image and click "Copy image location"

Then paste that into your post with the IMG tages


----------



## Joe Baginski (Dec 21, 2004)

*Here are belly pics...*


----------



## Joe Baginski (Dec 21, 2004)

*Here are belly pics...*

http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/a ... 13/-2.jpeg
http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/a ... 13/-1.jpeg


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

You got the link right - but used the wrong tags use img and /img in [] before and after.

Did the male have the same blue belly?


----------



## Joe Baginski (Dec 21, 2004)

*Male's underbelly...*

Was more blue-ish than hers. She, although you can't tell in the photos, has a lot of blue-ish coloration on her sides.

Joe


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

I think that your concerns from what you stated above is that these could be one of the many morphs that came in labeled Chiriqui, but were later found not to be. Yellow bellies or suspected Cayo de Aguas are usually teh ones that people got called that were called Chiriqui that were not, and looking at your pics I would feel confident saying that these are not yellow bellies or Cayos. Oz has good pics of the yellow bellies that he might post to show the difference. It looks like the group of frogs that came in as Chiriqui over the last year or so, but an exact import time would be able to help narrow it down. If this does indeed end up being a recent Chiriqui, try AQUAMAC... he had a male for sale awhile back but not too sure if he got rid of him.


----------



## Joe Baginski (Dec 21, 2004)

*So she's a Chirque*

Your opionion then would be she's likely a Chirque?

Thanks.

Joe


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

My opinion is that is a Chiriqui River.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Yeah - not a Yellow-Belly (Cayo).

I have seen adult Yellow-bellies retain some of the dorsal peppering of black that is common in the froglets - that resembles the dorsal patterning of your frog - but the yellow ventral coloration is characteristic.










I haven't seen enough of the other "Chiriqui" imports to voice an educated opinion as to what it is though.


----------



## Joe Baginski (Dec 21, 2004)

*Thanks for the help with identification...*

Now help me find a male!!!


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

*Re: So she's a Chirque*



Joe Baginski said:


> Your opionion then would be she's likely a Chirque?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Joe


Yeah, Chiriqui. Like I said, try AQUAMAC, he had one or two recently and if he doesn't have em still he might be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

hmm Dont brunos look like that? Cant remember.


----------

